# 4 Worms in church



## cypriot (Apr 16, 2011)

4 Worms in church

Four worms and a lesson to be learned!!!!



A minister decided that a visual demonstration would add emphasis to his Sunday sermon.

Four worms were placed into four separate jars.

The first worm was put into a container of alcohol.

The second worm was put into a container of cigarette smoke.

The third worm was put into a container of chocolate syrup.

The fourth worm was put into a container of good clean soil.

At the conclusion of the sermon, the Minister reported the following results:

The first worm in alcohol .... Dead.






The second worm in cigarette smoke ... Dead.






Third worm in chocolate syrup ... Dead.






Fourth worm in good clean soil ... Alive .

So the Minister asked the congregation, What did you learn from this demonstration?


Maxine, who was sitting in the back, quickly raised her hand and said,









'As long as you drink, smoke and eat chocolate, you won't have worms!'

That pretty much ended the service!


----------



## oliver_twisted (Apr 17, 2011)

Χαχαχαχαχα! Κορυφαίο!!


----------

